

Things Employees Really Need to Hear From You - Celtaman
http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/10-things-employees-desperately-want-to-hear.html

======
lazylizard
"What do you think?" is just wasting my time/effort to answer you, since
you'll either tell me its ill-considered or say something nice but not use/act
on what i say anyway. just tell me what you want done, i'll do it, don't
provoke me with that "What do you think?" nonsense.

